# Dunlop Rebel Wedges........oh my days!!!!



## Richuk123 (Jul 10, 2013)

I was doing my usual rounds at sports direct and saw a 56&60 degree Dunlop rebel wedges . the grooves are insane. There like reverse cut , almost teeth like, on a rough face. Highly non conforming, which the sticker on it duly says but for Â£20 total for both, I couldnt resist!!

Tried them tonight..........

In all my years playing golf I have never seen a ball spin like that. I would love to mickleson smash in a 56 at full speed. Interested to see what is left of the ball!

Anyone tried these out????. Will keep them in bag for a few friendlies.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol. They are dangerous things. You could probably shave with the grooves. Did you use a Pro V with them. I honestly think they could skin the ball.


----------



## Richuk123 (Jul 10, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Lol. They are dangerous things. You could probably shave with the grooves. Did you use a Pro V with them. I honestly think they could skin the ball.
		
Click to expand...

It shredded a AD333!!! I'm genuinely exciting about wrecking a pro v in one full wedge!! 

Out of a bunker , there brilliant. 1/2 bounces and it rips! :clap:


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 10, 2013)

I've seen some wedges with replaceable rubber faces too - also non-conforming.

Huge amounts of spin could be generated!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 10, 2013)

what degree of bounce are on these? 


for Â£20 I might pick these up for a bit of fun also.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 10, 2013)

7 squid online :thup:

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-rebel-wedge-871088


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			what degree of bounce are on these? 


for Â£20 I might pick these up for a bit of fun also.
		
Click to expand...

Haha brilliant, why do you need to know the bounce on an illegal wedge that you can only use for a bit of fun?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 10, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Haha brilliant, why do you need to know the bounce on an illegal wedge that you can only use for a bit of fun? 

Click to expand...


I only play one comp a week at the minute. most of my golf is for fun.   if these things are low bounce ill be more than happy as my wedges are freekin loaded with bounce and not really suitable for the hot dry weather of the summer.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Jul 11, 2013)

Ive got a 60 degree wedge on the rebel wedge i use for the pitch and putt for a laugh, they are fun, but they even though you know there totally illegal you kinda want to keep them in your bag.

Not bad for a laugh, friendly game


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 11, 2013)

Got a 60 degree that I didn't realise at the time was non-conforming. 

During the winter, I tried it at a local 9-holer. Playing a high lob into a soft green, the ball pitched onto the green and literally fried egged itself into the green.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 11, 2013)

I would love to see these in tourney play just for the entertainment value!


----------



## Richuk123 (Jul 11, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			what degree of bounce are on these? 


for Â£20 I might pick these up for a bit of fun also.
		
Click to expand...

10 degree on the 56 and 15 degree on the 60.

 They sit really well behind the ball and bunker shots are no problem


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 11, 2013)

Richuk123 said:



			10 degree on the 56 and 15 degree on the 56. They sit really well behind the ball and bunker shots are no problem
		
Click to expand...

Que?


----------



## Richuk123 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just to further this, i read an post on here a while back about why Dunlop are releasing the "rebel" range (515cc Driver, Wedges and heavier core balls etc...) and what is the point if it is "illegal" in the game of golf. 

Having seen some of the posts in this, i have come to 2 conclusions why

1. Targeting "Casual Golfers" IE - the non members , who play golf as and when on 9/18 hole courses, socitey etc, who are looking for something for a new product without bursting the bank.
2. Members who want to try something "for a laugh" and "entertainment" purposes.

So in theory, a massive market. Fair play to them.


----------



## Richuk123 (Jul 11, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Que? 

Click to expand...

have amended my typo  :temper:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 11, 2013)

Richuk123 said:



			10 degree on the 56 and 15 degree on the 60.

 They sit really well behind the ball and bunker shots are no problem
		
Click to expand...



15 degrees on the 60?   wow that's a lot of bounce right there!


----------



## Richuk123 (Jul 11, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			15 degrees on the 60?   wow that's a lot of bounce right there!
		
Click to expand...

Your right, and on 2nd inspection its

56 -- 12deg
60 -- 10deg

i have had a shocker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:

complete fail


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 11, 2013)

knew that couldn't be right.   


next time I am in sports direct im going to pick these up.   it would be rude not to at those prices !   plus im curious!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 12, 2013)

You can actually find them with your eyes closed. Just rub the grooves lol.


----------

